# Master List of RCI Regional Blocks in Orlando



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an Orlando deposit (Summer Bay 1BR wk6/2011 - sees 145k total units) that is a good trader and a non-Orlando deposit (Palace View 1BR wk22/2011 - sees 120k total units) that is a mediocre trader, so I looked to see which Orlando units the non-Orlando deposit could see but the Orlando deposit couldn't.

Here is the list of RCI timeshares that appear to have regional blocks (I've also included the DVC units that we know are blocked):

*Orlando DVC Timeshares*
Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort (#DV09)
Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas (#DV01)
Disney's Beach Club Villas (#DV02)
Disney's Boardwalk Villas (#DV03)
Disney's Old Key West Resort (#DV05) 
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa (#DV06) 
The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge (#DV08)

*Non-DVC Regionally Blocked Timeshares*
Encantada Resort (#A434)
Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Orange Lake Resort - West Village (#0670) 
Oak Plantation a SunVest Resort (#4070) 

In addition to these, I looked through RCI's master list of timeshares (excluding the obvious rental ones) to see if there were some I couldn't see with either deposit. I've listed those resorts below. I suspect that most of these *don't* have regional blocks, but I'm not sure.

*Unknown Status*
Crowne Plaza - Holiday Network (#6801)
Holiday Villas Vacation Club (#8723)
Oasis Lakes at the Fountains (#4852)
Reunion Resort (#A414)
Sabal Palms (#1276)
South Beach Orlando Luxury Suites (#C016)
The Holiday Club at Club Sevilla (#6733)
The Villages at Mango Key (#2786)
Tropical Palms Fun Resort (#A252)
Tuscana Resort (#A351)
WorldMark Orlando Kingstown Reef (#7600)
Wyndham Vista Royale (#A418)

If you have more details or conflicting information, just reply and I'll keep this master list updated.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> *Non-DVC Regionally Blocked Timeshares*
> Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Orange Lake Resort - West Village (#0670)


I thought this one was particularly interesting, because the other three Orange Lake Resort timeshares *aren't* regionally blocked, and this one doesn't even look like the best of the four. I double-checked it several times, though. I can see 232 units with Palace View, but nothing with Summer Bay.  I wouldn't be surprised if this is a mistake by RCI.


----------



## schiff1997 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have used my Orlando unit (week 51) Silver Crown   to exchange into Cypress Harbour, OLCC West Village and  Houses at Summer Bay .  I have always seen most of the Orlando properties you have listed at some time or another.  So it could very well just be the Orlando week you have on deposit (week 6).


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

schiff1997 said:


> I have used my Orlando unit (week 51) Silver Crown to exchange into Cypress Harbour, OLCC West Village and Houses at Summer Bay . I have always seen most of the Orlando properties you have listed at some time or another. So it could very well just be the Orlando week you have on deposit (week 6).


Can you see OLCC West Village for exchange right now?  There are a ton of weeks available, but my Summer Bay deposit can't see any of them.

I removed Cypress Harbour and Houses and Summer Bay from the "Unknown" list since you've confirmed that you have exchanged into them.


----------

